# 1 In 6 On Antidepressants?



## Denton

> The number used to be one in ten, but according to new data, one out of every six adult Americans is taking anti-depressants or some other type of psychiatric drugs now.
> 
> What that breaks down to is "Overall, 16.7 percent of 242 million U.S. adults reported filling one or more prescriptions for psychiatric drugs in 2013," according to research published today in Journal of the American Medical Association's JAMA Internal Medicine.


1 In 6 Adults Now Takes Antidepressants Or Other Psych Drugs

That's just crazy - pardon the pun.

Are there that many crazy people? Personally, I don't think so. I think SSRIs are in the same category as antibiotics - over prescribed.

What do you think?


----------



## Coastie dad

Based on my experience in my field:

Hell yes they are over prescribed.

Autism and bi-polar are the designer diagnoses. 
You can't be fashionable if at least one kid isn't on the autism spectrum.


----------



## Prepared One

We are a nation of pill poppers. Safe place narcotics. Every cough, every sneeze, every bad day, requires a pill to make things right.


----------



## Targetshooter

Doesn't everybody take a pill or two everyday ?


----------



## Camel923

Denton said:


> 1 In 6 Adults Now Takes Antidepressants Or Other Psych Drugs
> 
> That's just crazy - pardon the pun.
> 
> Are there that many crazy people? Personally, I don't think so. I think SSRIs are in the same category as antibiotics - over prescribed.
> 
> What do you think?


Dead on. No such thing as suck it up butter cup. Create drugged up zombies that you can legally force reality to cater to. Many of these people would be helped by work. Just like kids. Busy hands and minds and get your focus off of yourself. Having said that some people do have these issues. The problem is separating the wheat from the chaffe.


----------



## A Watchman

Wonder if anxiety meds are in those statistics?


----------



## Sonya

One in six does seem very high and yes I think they are over prescribed.

Having said that if the SHTF and the drugs were not available there would be a lot of squirrely people running around. Even the ones that don't really need antidepressants could easily suffer some pretty bad side effects when their supply suddenly gets cut off. Old school drugs like Prozac usually don't have bad withdrawls, other than a reoccurence of the original depression, but withdrawing from drugs like Paxil will make people go a bit nuts and many will become very unpredictable/irrational in their actions.

Plus for those with a genetic predisposition to depression, the ongoing stress of a long term disaster will trigger it in many even if they weren't on drugs before. Stress hormones like cortisoids lower serotonin absorption, low serotonin makes people more feel even more stressed. It becomes a vicious unending cycle that prevents the brain chemistry from balancing itself. That is why a fair number of combat vets ended up on antidepressants during or after serving.


----------



## Illini Warrior

the whole gamut of druggies - going thru withdrawal - are going to be one of the wilder aspects in that first 2-3 weeks post-SHTF ... I'm hoping that worst of the bunch loot enough drugs that they OD ...


----------



## A Watchman

When I do the math, as I interpret the referenced articles claims .... 21.9% of the population are on psychotic drugs or sleeping pills.


----------



## Sonya

Illini Warrior said:


> the whole gamut of druggies - going thru withdrawal - are going to be one of the wilder aspects in that first 2-3 weeks post-SHTF ... I'm hoping that worst of the bunch loot enough drugs that they OD ...


Can't overdose and die on antidepressants (except maybe the old tricyclates). Same goes for the benzos (Xanax, Valium, etc..), they don't suppress the part of the brain that controls breathing or heart rate.

As far as being "druggies", antidepressants are not happy pills. After taking them for a few weeks they just make people feel normal, as in waking up and feeling like life is "okay" vs. feeling hopeless and ruminating on the end of life/suffering.

For some depression is *very* real, long term untreated clinical depression actually shrinks some areas of the brain and drastically reduces the function of many other areas -- it can be spotted easily with a brain scan. Treatment with the right antidepressants will reverse the changes and make the brain look/function normally again. But of course they don't do brain scans before handing out scripts.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Army gives out ADs to snowflake troops like candy...they also try to give em to anyone who comes back from a deployment...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> 1 In 6 Adults Now Takes Antidepressants Or Other Psych Drugs
> 
> That's just crazy - pardon the pun.
> 
> Are there that many crazy people? Personally, I don't think so. I think SSRIs are in the same category as antibiotics - over prescribed.
> 
> What do you think?


I have no professional training even remotely related to these things. But from just observing the world around me over the last 30 years, I will say they are not only over-prescribed, they are downright dangerous. Think back over the last 20 years about all of the mass killings we have had. With the exception of the ones carried out by muslims (which is its own special brand of mental illness), most of the rest have been carried out by people that have been on SSRI drugs long term. If you are not crazy when you start taking these drugs, you certainly are after you have been on them a few years.

I think back to a certain member we had here until recently. When he first started showing here 2-3 years ago, he was a little off. I know he was on some of these drugs because he posted about it. By the time he finally left us a few weeks ago, he was crazy as a jaybird.

Do these drugs have real clinical value? Maybe, maybe not. The one thing I do know is that if you are crazy enough to need a pill to get through everyday life, then you are crazy enough that you should be locked up and be given electric shocks.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I have no professional training even remotely related to these things. But from just observing the world around me over the last 30 years, I will say they are not only over-prescribed, they are downright dangerous. Think back over the last 20 years about all of the mass killings we have had. With the exception of the ones carried out by muslims (which is its own special brand of mental illness), most of the rest have been carried out by people that have been on SSRI drugs long term. If you are not crazy when you start taking these drugs, you certainly are after you have been on them a few years.
> 
> I think back to a certain member we had here until recently. When he first started showing here 2-3 years ago, he was a little off. I know he was on some of these drugs because he posted about it. By the time he finally left us a few weeks ago, he was crazy as a jaybird.
> 
> Do these drugs have real clinical value? Maybe, maybe not. The one thing I do know is that if you are crazy enough to need a pill to get through everyday life, then you are crazy enough that you should be locked up and be given electric shocks.


Very good points.

How many people need inpatient treatment who are walking around the outside world. They are given a prescription, told to not forget to take the pills and to maintain.


----------



## Sonya

Inor said:


> I have no professional training even remotely related to these things. But from just observing the world around me over the last 30 years, I will say they are not only over-prescribed, they are downright dangerous. Think back over the last 20 years about all of the mass killings we have had. With the exception of the ones carried out by muslims (which is its own special brand of mental illness), most of the rest have been carried out by people that have been on SSRI drugs long term. If you are not crazy when you start taking these drugs, you certainly are after you have been on them a few years.
> 
> I think back to a certain member we had here until recently. When he first started showing here 2-3 years ago, he was a little off. I know he was on some of these drugs because he posted about it. By the time he finally left us a few weeks ago, he was crazy as a jaybird.
> 
> Do these drugs have real clinical value? Maybe, maybe not. *The one thing I do know is that if you are crazy enough to need a pill to get through everyday life, then you are crazy enough that you should be locked up and be given electric shocks.*


Woah.

Serious clinical depression is far more prevalent in women (likely hormone related) and manifests in different ways than it does in men.

Men are far far more likely to become violent when seriously depressed, whereas women just become very sad, withdraw from the world and may off themselves. How many of those spree killers on SSRI's were women??? I believe the exact number is zero. The mass killing SSRI link is most definitely a male specific thing.


----------



## Inor

Sonya said:


> Woah.
> 
> Serious clinical depression is far more prevalent in women (likely hormone related) and manifests in different ways than it does in men.
> 
> Men are far far more likely to become violent when seriously depressed, whereas women just become very sad, withdraw from the world and may off themselves. How many of those spree killers on SSRI's were women??? I believe the exact number is zero. The mass killing SSRI link is most definitely a male specific thing.


What's your point?


----------



## Sonya

Inor said:


> What's your point?


My point is that saying everyone who needs an SSRI should be locked up in an asylum because they are a danger to society and prone to mass killing sprees is ridiculous.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Sonya said:


> Can't overdose and die on antidepressants (except maybe the old tricyclates). Same goes for the benzos (Xanax, Valium, etc..), they don't suppress the part of the brain that controls breathing or heart rate.
> 
> As far as being "druggies", antidepressants are not happy pills. After taking them for a few weeks they just make people feel normal, as in waking up and feeling like life is "okay" vs. feeling hopeless and ruminating on the end of life/suffering.
> 
> For some depression is *very* real, long term untreated clinical depression actually shrinks some areas of the brain and drastically reduces the function of many other areas -- it can be spotted easily with a brain scan. Treatment with the right antidepressants will reverse the changes and make the brain look/function normally again. But of course they don't do brain scans before handing out scripts.
> 
> View attachment 32801


really don't give two hoots about the fine points of the druggie world and whether a part set of them OD or not ... just hoping like hell that the worst of the scum choke themselves with a bottle of pills and chugs down a pint of Jack Daniels - one less bullet required and their path of destruction ended ....

the namby pamby PC "understanding" comes to an abrupt end ....


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> My point is that saying everyone who needs an SSRI should be locked up in an asylum because they are a danger to society and prone to mass killing sprees is ridiculous.


Yes, there are differences between men and women, but are you suggesting women only "off themselves?" They'd never do something like harm their children or husbands?


----------



## Sonya

Illini Warrior said:


> really don't give two hoots about the fine points of the druggie world and whether a part set of them OD or not ... just hoping like hell that the worst of the scum choke themselves with a bottle of pills and chugs down a pint of Jack Daniels - one less bullet required and their path of destruction ended ....
> 
> the namby pamby PC "understanding" comes to an abrupt end ....


You may not care but there are some sentient individuals on the board that may take an interest in the matter. Not just because of the risks involved, but also because in a TETWAWKI situation family members and other loved ones could easily be threatened with hard core depression if unrelenting stress gets the best of them.

Understanding what causes it can help mitigate or prevent it, and not everyone would think "good riddence" if one of their kids, or their spouse, or their sister was hit hard with depression and ended up opening their veins as a result.


----------



## Sonya

Denton said:


> Yes, there are differences between men and women, but are you suggesting women only "off themselves?" They'd never do something like harm their children or husbands?


It can happen but it is much less likely. Having dependent children is well known to prevent suicide in women. On the flipside if they do decide to kill themselves it isn't unheard of for them to take the kids along, so to speak. Not because they are in an SSRI induced rage and angry at the world, but because they can't bear to abandon their kids. In many cases it is to "all stay together".

The only other exception is of course female sociopaths that kill for financial gain, but that has nothing to do with SSRIs.

Bottom line is the SSRI violence link appears to be male specific.


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> It can happen but it is much less likely. Having dependent children is well known to prevent suicide in women. On the flipside if they do decide to kill themselves it isn't unheard of for them to take the kids along, so to speak. Not because they are in an SSRI induced rage and angry at the world, but because they can't bear to abandon their kids. In many cases it is to "all stay together".
> 
> Men that kill their own kids (in cold blood, vs child abuse) usually do it to punish others, in particular the children's mother.


Whether they do it for "selfless" reasons or vicious ones, immaterial.

We have people on the streets who need more assistance than a prescription. We also have people who need to learn to handle reality who are given prescriptions by doctors who simply yield to the demands of the weak-minded patients.


----------



## Sonya

Denton said:


> Whether they do it for "selfless" reasons or vicious ones, immaterial.
> 
> We have people on the streets who need more assistance than a prescription. We also have people who need to learn to handle reality who are given prescriptions by doctors who simply yield to the demands of the weak-minded patients.


I have never heard of a link between SSRI's and female homicide, but because they do increase the risk of suicide when first started I am assuming there may be cases out there.


----------



## Inor

Sonya said:


> You may not care but there are some sentient individuals on the board that may take an interest in the matter. Not just because of the risks involved, but also because in a TETWAWKI situation family members and other loved ones could easily be threatened with hard core depression if unrelenting stress gets the best of them.
> 
> Understanding what causes it can help mitigate or prevent it, and not everyone would think "good riddence" if one of their kids, or their spouse, or their sister was hit hard with depression and ended up opening their veins as a result.


All I can say is what I have observed spending 50 years on this planet. The folks I have known that have been on these meds usually started them because of some temporary event in their lives, losing a wife or husband, etc. The doctor prescribes something to get them through the rough patch and they end up permanently taking ever increasing doses just to "stay normal". These drugs _*create*_ crazy people.

In a SHTF world, the crazy people are going die right along with the rest of us. It seems to me, if you are interested in saving as many lives as possible, it would be prudent to not create so many crazy people to begin with.


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> I have never heard of a link between SSRI's and female homicide, but because they do increase the risk of suicide when first started I am assuming there may be cases out there.


https://uniteforlife.wordpress.com/...olence-and-murder-by-mothers-antidepressants/

Why are you trying to make this a female thing, by the way? Are you thinking gender or motives make a difference after the lives are lost?


----------



## Maine-Marine

I am taking an antibiotic for the next 7 days.... my sinuses are crazy

but ya the "crazy" things are over prescribed...


----------



## Sonya

Inor said:


> All I can say is what I have observed spending 50 years on this planet. The folks I have known that have been on these meds usually started them because of some temporary event in their lives, losing a wife or husband, etc. The doctor prescribes something to get them through the rough patch and they end up permanently taking ever increasing doses just to "stay normal". These drugs _*create*_ crazy people.
> 
> In a SHTF world, the crazy people are going die right along with the rest of us. It seems to me, if you are interested saving as many lives as possible, it would be prudent to not create so many crazy people to begin with.


Opiates are currently widely abused/overused in our society. Does that mean that no one taking them actually needs them? That cancer patients of those undergoing major surgery should be denied the pain killers because most people that take them are addicted?

True hard core untreated clinical depression is very ugly. The person may remain functional and hold down a job, but beyond their life is not worth living. They have no desire to socialize, have sex, enjoy activities, etc... and they have a darn hard time taking care of family obligations. It can go on for years without even a tiny break. Many will turn to alcohol for temporary relief and that creates it's own set of problems. Others will sleep at every given opportunity, including all weekend to avoid conscious thought.

Now some may say "well fine they should just kill themselves" but for many that isn't an easy option because they DO have kids or other dependents.

The drugs are life savers in those situations, and for many, especially people that don't like to visit doctors and aren't regular pill poppers, they do not stay on them forever. After several months or so individuals can get off of them and remain normal.

Life is too short to live in a virtual hell for years on end when there IS a possible solution. It also isn't fair for those that live with them.


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> Opiates are currently widely abused/overused in our society. Does that mean that no one taking them actually needs them? That cancer patients of those undergoing major surgery should be denied the pain killers because most people that take them are addicted?
> 
> True hard core untreated clinical depression is very ugly. The person may remain functional and hold down a job, but beyond their life is not worth living. They have no desire to socialize, have sex, enjoy activities, etc... and they have a darn hard time taking care of family obligations. It can go on for years without even a tiny break. Many will turn to alcohol for temporary relief and that creates it's own set of problems. Others will sleep at every given opportunity, including all weekend to avoid conscious thought.
> 
> Now some may say "well fine they should just kill themselves" but for many that isn't an easy option because they DO have kids or other dependents.
> 
> The drugs are life savers in those situations, and for many, especially people that don't like to visit doctors and aren't regular pill poppers, they do not stay on them forever. After several months or so individuals can get off of them and remain normal.
> 
> Life is too short to live in a virtual hell for years on end when there IS a possible solution. It also isn't fair for those that live with them.


Sonya, are you saying that every prescription is necessary?


----------



## Sonya

Denton said:


> Sonya, are you saying that every prescription is necessary?


Of course not. But some here are saying antidepressants are NEVER needed, or that anyone who takes one should be locked up in an asylum and given shock treatments.

Real depression is very ugly, people can lose years of their life in a fog, and if they have small kids during that time it is horrible for the children and everyone else involved. It is like living with a zombie. People that haven't experienced it don't understand how bad it can be.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Sonya, are you saying that every prescription is necessary?


She cant be making such a statement, it isn't accurate. These drugs are extremely over prescribed, the occasions where they are needed lack an exit strategy. An overwhelming majority of these "crisis" situations should be temporary and any medication should be monitored past the initial prescription with an end date in mind. Without an exit strategy a true healing never becomes a reality. The condition continues and even worse it starts a cycle among the other family members.


----------



## inceptor

Sonya said:


> I have never heard of a link between SSRI's and female homicide, but because they do increase the risk of suicide when first started I am assuming there may be cases out there.


Here's a few. Or maybe you want to claim it's fake news?

ANTIDEPRESSANTS: Murder-Suicide: Woman Kills Husband, 2 Year Old Son ? INTERNATIONAL COALITION FOR DRUG AWARENESS

Mother Who Killed Her Five Children Was On Anti-Depressant HALDOL

https://ssristories.org/woman-tries-to-murder-husband-several-times-now-in-the-past/

https://ssristories.org/family-of-a...de-continues-to-seek-answers-ottawa-magazine/


----------



## Inor

Sonya said:


> True hard core untreated clinical depression is very ugly. The person may remain functional and hold down a job, but beyond their life is not worth living. They have no desire to socialize, have sex, enjoy activities, etc... and they have a darn hard time taking care of family obligations. It can go on for years without even a tiny break. Many will turn to alcohol for temporary relief and that creates it's own set of problems. Others will sleep at every given opportunity, including all weekend to avoid conscious thought.


That may be true? I have no idea. But the point of the OP was "Are these drugs overprescribed"? My opinion is: Yes, absolutely and because of that, they do far more harm than good.

Why is it that "clinical depression" is running rampant in our society now? Why is it that nearly 20% of the population needs to pop a pill just to make it through the day? I am just an old ******* but I think it is because folks lack a good diet and exercise and watch WAY too much T.V. If one gets those three things under control it is amazing how much more enjoyable life is.

But hey, if your idea of a good life is popping a pill every day so you can feel good about your 300 pound self as you stuff a quart of ice cream down your piehole while watching Dancing With The Stars, who am I to argue?


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> Of course not. But some here are saying antidepressants are NEVER needed, or that anyone who takes one should be locked up in an asylum and given shock treatments.
> 
> Real depression is very ugly, people can lose years of their life in a fog, and if they have small kids during that time it is horrible for the children and everyone else involved. It is like living with a zombie. People that haven't experienced it don't understand how bad it can be.


My point is that you made a statement that sounded like an absolute, just as others sound the same way.


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> 1 In 6 Adults Now Takes Antidepressants Or Other Psych Drugs
> 
> That's just crazy - pardon the pun.
> 
> Are there that many crazy people? Personally, I don't think so. I think SSRIs are in the same category as antibiotics - over prescribed.
> 
> What do you think?


Could remind a person of the famous old witticism which claims a bartender is simply a pharmacist with a limited inventory.


----------



## A Watchman

Inor said:


> That may be true? I have no idea. But the point of the OP was "Are these drugs overprescribed"? My opinion is: Yes, absolutely and because of that, they do far more harm than good.
> 
> Why is it that "clinical depression" is running rampant in our society now? Why is it that nearly 20% of the population needs to pop a pill just to make it through the day? I am just an old ******* but I think it is because folks lack a good diet and exercise and watch WAY too much T.V. If one gets those three things under control it is amazing how much more enjoyable life is.
> 
> But hey, if your idea of a good life is popping a pill every day so you can feel good about your 300 pound self as you stuff a quart of ice cream down your piehole while watching Dancing With The Stars, who am I to argue?


Boys and Girls ..... Doctor Inor is in the house. You would be wise to heed the life saving advice. ^^^^ Here is your prescription.


----------



## SOCOM42

My ex wife suffered from post partum depression, a late term miscarriage.

Doctors put her on anti depression meds, Elavil, I think was one of them.

About six months later she tried to kill us after stopping the med.

That and one other incident ended the marriage.

I still suffer stomach problems today from the poisoning.

Fifteen years later, while kid was visiting her with a friend, she tried to poison them both!

Made them milk shakes with Decon in them, kid was smart enough to spot her actions.

She has not seen her mother or spoke to her since, it is 16 years now.


----------



## A Watchman

A bad deal SOCUM, sorry to hear indeed.


----------



## Denton

Sorry to hear that, SOCOM. 

We are glad her attempts have failed.


----------



## bigwheel

Very sorry to hear about that. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## SOCOM42

Long over it, But thanks for the responses.

One brother offed himself six years ago.

He was suffering from depression, brought on by an inoperable tumor growing in his spinal column.

He was on a auto injector morphine implant.

At some point known only to him, it no longer blocked the pain which was constant.

Seven years next month.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> My ex wife suffered from post partum depression, a late term miscarriage.
> 
> Doctors put her on anti depression meds, Elavil, I think was one of them.
> 
> About six months later she tried to kill us after stopping the med.
> 
> That and one other incident ended the marriage.
> 
> I still suffer stomach problems today from the poisoning.
> 
> Fifteen years later, while kid was visiting her with a friend, she tried to poison them both!
> 
> Made them milk shakes with Decon in them, kid was smart enough to spot her actions.
> 
> She has not seen her mother or spoke to her since, it is 16 years now.


I'm so sorry to hear about that. What a thing to have lived through, for both you and your daughter. Your ex-wife sounds like she's very psychotic.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

PMS maybe?



Sonya said:


> Woah.
> 
> Serious clinical depression is far more prevalent in women (likely hormone related) and manifests in different ways than it does in men.
> 
> Men are far far more likely to become violent when seriously depressed, whereas women just become very sad, withdraw from the world and may off themselves. How many of those spree killers on SSRI's were women??? I believe the exact number is zero. The mass killing SSRI link is most definitely a male specific thing.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> PMS maybe?


Oh, no you dint!


----------



## Medic33

yah- it' all the angry white men out there-that's why we angry cause we depressed all the time.


----------



## Steve40th

Get them on SSRI, depression, anxiety meds, them tag that with who can have a gun. 90% all mass shooters were on SSRI drugs.


----------



## Annie

I can believe one in six, Denton. It doesn't surprise me. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## keith9365

Google "list of psychotropic drugs that can take your guns away".


----------



## RedLion

I know that anti-depressants like most other psychotropic medications are over-prescribed. This in large part is insurance companies prescribing this as a first line of treatment, prescribers trying to help patients as quickly as possible and patients "being lazy" and looking for a quick fix to issues that are often time temporary or are only truly altered for the better through therapy.
Consider that the World Health Organization identifies depression as the #1 disability/medical problem worldwide. Also consider that every person lucky enough to live a lengthy life will experience an episode of depression. 2/3 of all individuals diagnosed with depression are experiencing "situational" depression or an adjustment disorder with depressive symptoms and not biological depression. Most of these people should only take antidepressants for a short period of time and many will not need any meds if they have good support from others, as factors leading to depression can and usually do resolve. These factors can be a divorce, health problems, etc....The other 1/3 either have true biological depression or depressed due to another disorder such as a personality disorder.
Long and short they are over-prescribed.


----------



## Smitty901

Watch that number skyrocket next year.


----------



## bigwheel

Steve40th said:


> Get them on SSRI, depression, anxiety meds, them tag that with who can have a gun. 90% all mass shooters were on SSRI drugs.


Hear you on that I have a pal who works for a construction company which specializes in building what he calls "Nut Huts" all over South Texas. They are outpatient VA clinics where the returning war vets go to get infused with psycho meds and kiss their dear old 2nd ammendment rights out the window. Take one free pill and its a done deal


----------



## Real Old Man

Sonya said:


> One in six does seem very high and yes I think they are over prescribed.
> 
> Having said that if the SHTF and the drugs were not available there would be a lot of squirrely people running around. Even the ones that don't really need antidepressants could easily suffer some pretty bad side effects when their supply suddenly gets cut off. Old school drugs like Prozac usually don't have bad withdrawls, other than a reoccurence of the original depression, but withdrawing from drugs like Paxil will make people go a bit nuts and many will become very unpredictable/irrational in their actions.
> 
> Plus for those with a genetic predisposition to depression, the ongoing stress of a long term disaster will trigger it in many even if they weren't on drugs before. Stress hormones like cortisoids lower serotonin absorption, low serotonin makes people more feel even more stressed. It becomes a vicious unending cycle that prevents the brain chemistry from balancing itself. That is why a fair number of combat vets ended up on antidepressants during or after serving.


Sonya in case you haven't noticed, there are an aweful lot of squirrely folks running around right now.


----------



## A Watchman

Real Old Man said:


> Sonya in case you haven't noticed, there are an aweful lot of squirrely folks running around right now.


Ummm ... Hey ROM Ms. Sonya ain't noticing much here these days. She has rented Slippy's hideout vacation spot .... for an undetermined time away.


----------



## bigwheel

Hope Mrs. Slippy dont get a whiff of that deal.


----------



## Real Old Man

A Watchman said:


> Ummm ... Hey ROM Ms. Sonya ain't noticing much here these days. She has rented Slippy's hideout vacation spot .... for an undetermined time away.


Hadn't noticed that. Sorry to see her go.


----------



## Suntzu

Coastie dad said:


> Based on my experience in my field:
> Autism and bi-polar are the designer diagnoses.
> You can't be fashionable if at least one kid isn't on the autism spectrum.


I have noticed this. So many parents seem eager to dish out all the details of their kid's mental disorders. They're either making pre-excuses for their kid's bad behavior, bad hygiene, or bad manners, or they're fishing for sympathy from me because of their hard life as a parent.
I bet you make enough doctor visits on the right day you could get your kid diagnosed with 6 separate conflicting disorders.


----------



## paraquack

I think that happens with our going to 6 doctors on the same day


----------



## RedLion

If we wanted to be honest, a majority of mental health problems, including personality disorders stem from a chaotic family and upbringing. Key to healthy people are healthier families. Therapy does work as well.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^ What RedLion said. Mind your at home affairs, for your kids if not for yourself.


----------

